# New Gym opening in Leominster, Herefordshire. 1st February.



## apollon (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello All,

The IronWorks will be opening on 1st February at 2pm.

The Gym has a power rack & Olympic platform, 2x other dedicated platforms, 2x multi-racks+benches, 3x bench press benches+incline, hack squat, leg press/hack squat, leg ext, leg curl, calf raise, high/mid/low lat machines, pec-dec, large amount of globe dumbbells including Thomas Inch challenge dumbbell and Millennium challenge dumbbells with dumbbell area, specialist grip bars, IronMind grip tools and equipment, dip station, prone-hyper, Eleiko and Ivanko Olympic weightlifting equipment, dumbbells with dumbeell area and lots of Olympic bars and tons of weight.

If you want to lift REAL weights in an "Old Skool" environment, this is the place for you.

The Gym is at unit 6/7, Prince of Wales business park, Bridge Street, Leominster. HR6 8EA.

Call in for and have a look around, have a chat about your current training and the goals you have.

Help and advice is freely given.

Any questions, please ask.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you going to be stocking supplements?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

why not get some photos up buddy?

sounds like you've got some great kit (even though the gym name might be a bit generic!) lol

good luck with the gym


----------



## apollon (Nov 29, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> why not get some photos up buddy?
> 
> sounds like you've got some great kit (even though the gym name might be a bit generic!) lol
> 
> good luck with the gym


Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, generic I agree - but the Iron works!...... and that is what I am trying to promote. Leominster only has a Halo leisure centre, no bars, no bench, just dumbbells. There are many people who train in this area being held back because they haven't got real weights. Hopefully this will solve the problem.

I will get some pictures and put them on here.

My main aim is to promote the humble barbell - which really is a "magic wand" if used correctly.


----------



## BD-PT (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

Live near by in Weobley and just wondering whether youve got an email i could contact you on to discuss a few things.

Thank Brad


----------

